
BitcoinBuilder offers to buy your goxBTC for 0.11 BTC - obilgic
https://bitcoinbuilder.com/sellgox
======
obilgic
Here is the SS of the email sent:

[http://imgur.com/uPHYXSJ](http://imgur.com/uPHYXSJ)

